# Anyone headed to Breck today Friday.



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I totally F$$$$$ up and have my wifes parking pass here in Denver. Would someone headed up kindly take it to her. sj


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll be heading up the hill tonight, but just passing through Frisco on my way to points West. On a tight schedule, but if it's easy, let me know if I can help.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Dan but I need someone headed into Breck. If she's having the day I hope she is she won't be driving. sj


----------

